# Help with snack sticks and sous vide



## dieseladdiction

Hey all, just got an anova no thanks to last week's Amazon deal. Anyway never used one yet but was g on a make some snack sticks.  Was getting stuff ready and then this morning got called to do overnight shift so I will end up being awake over 24 hours and would like to not have to keep an eye on smoker for 8 hours tomorrow.   Has anyone started sticks in the smoker to get them dry and smoke added and then finished with sous vide bath?  Temp and time? How do you figure it out?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I've not used a circulator but finishing sticks in a 165 water Bath to an IT of 150 is pretty common. I see no reason they can't take a long SV swim at a water temp of 150...JJ


----------



## jfsjazz

I've been taking my sticks to about 148 in the smoker, then to the sous vide at 154 for 3 hrs.  Great results!


----------



## dieseladdiction

I will have to try that the next time.  I ended up putting them off a day and finished in smoker this time.  I will definitely give it a try the next time


----------



## Rings Я Us

Y'all to technical and take fun out of leisurely cooking.. to me anyway..


----------

